
“Hardware Tor” Privacy Device Spotted on KickStarter - kgantchev
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/winstonprivacy/winston-the-worlds-most-advanced-online-privacy-device
======
gaspoweredcat
Shame its only available in the US

